# neueinsteiger ?!



## psyfish (8. Juni 2007)

hm wolte nur mal fragen wie ihr so angefangen habt oder ob ihr tips für mich neueinsteiger habt !

musikprogramm?

und was ich alles so benötige um meinen eigene sound (so in der richtung goa/drum and bass) zu machen ?

mfg 

psyfish


----------



## The_Maegges (8. Juni 2007)

Hi,

Ich würde dir eine VST-Fähige Sequencersoftware empfehlen (ich persönlich benutze Cubase), sowie diverse VST-Instrumente, in deinem Fall primär ein guter Drumplayer (z.B. Native Instruments Battery) und VST-Synthesizer (z.B. AAS Ultra Analog, Native Instruments Pro-53 und Abysnth, Spectrasonics Athmosphere).

Zudem findest du auch viele kostenlose VST-Instrumente, gerade im Synthesizerbereich seien hier mal Krakli Soft und Tweakbench erwähnt.


----------



## chmee (9. Juni 2007)

Ich habe angefangen, als es noch keine PC-Synth-Sound-VST-Sequencer und andere - einem Glauben machende -
dass es super einfach wäre - Programme gab.

So schließe ich mich Maegges Aussage an, einen Sequencer wie Cubase oder Logic
( das man jetzt auf Windows-Systemen von Magixx bekommt) zu erlernen. Man sieht dort
wunderbar den Aufbau des Songs und kann - gerade für Elektro super - Klötzchen
schieben, um Wiederholungen und lange gleiche Phrasen zu erstellen.

Negativ - Es gibt viel zu lernen.
Positiv - Es eröffnet sich eine weite Welt der Möglichkeiten.

mfg chmee


----------



## psyfish (12. Juni 2007)

hy danke für eure tips!
bekomme von einem freund cubase und das andere zeug werde ich mir auch noch holen!*gg 
danke mfg psyfish


----------

